

Design, Coffee, and Code: How We're Building a Company Half a World Away. - gwil
http://blog.cuphon.com/design-coffee-and-code-how-were-building-a-co

======
jeffiel
Great stats Garrett! Although I'd like to see #q-tips used as well.

------
amackera
69696, seriously?

~~~
tron_carter
They even use a "deals in your pants" line on the homepage.

------
Nanofied
This one is going to the top :)

